
FCC Admits in Court That It Can't Track Who Submits Fake Comments - tareqak
https://gizmodo.com/fcc-admits-in-court-that-it-cant-track-who-submits-fake-1833415042
======
DannyB2
One theory: they don't want to record enough information to track who, because
the FCC themselves might be one of the 'whos' submitting fake comments.

Another theory: they never were interested in the public's comments, so it
never occurred to record enough information to track fake comments.

~~~
anitil
I think as a culture, people are only just catching up to the idea that fake
identities are a problem (Russia/Election/Etc). It wouldn't surprise me if it
never occurred to anyone that it could even occur.

It's an arms race, and a slow moving organization is always going to be
playing catch up.

